# Rx480 mit meinen Komponenten kombinierbar?



## Yagoo (21. Juni 2016)

Moin Leute!

Ab 29.06. soll ja angeblich die Rx480 erhältlich sein. Ich dachte mir "Hey, eine GPU mit Leistung einer GTX980 für evtl 200-250 Euro, mit 8GB und 150W max Stromhunger....? Bingo!!"
Ich habe immernoch die R9 270x mit 2GB verbaut und konnte mich bisher nicht durchringen eine GTX970 zu kaufen. Evtl hat sich das lange Warten gelohnt?

Ich habe sonst natürlich auch nicht das neuste an Hardware.

Da wären sonst noch:

*Intel Pentium Xeon E3-1231 v3 4x 3,4 GHz *
*GSkill Arbeitsspeicher mit 8 GB Ram 1600hz *
*Asrock H97 Pro4 Mainboard 
**SSD Festplatte SanDisk SSD Plus 240GB 

**CoolerMaster N400 Gehäuse
Netzteil mit 450W

*
Jetzt frage ich mich, kann ich ganz plump die GPU gegen die RX480 8GB tauschen? Und 2 neue 8GB Ramsteine kaufen und schon wäre das System wieder flott unterwegs?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe und liebe Grüße


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2016)

naja, theoretisch schon, das einzige Problem das entstehen könnte ist über die Stromanschlüsse der Karte, ansich müssten die dann über 2 6Pol anschlüsse versorgt werden, nur würde ich dann vor schauen bei der GraKa und beim NT


----------



## Yagoo (21. Juni 2016)

> Mit nur einem sechspoligen Stromanschluss soll sich die RX 480 maximal 150 Watt genehmigen, die reale Leistungsaufnahme dürfte ein gutes Stück darunter liegen.


Quelle: Radeon RX 480: Neu im Testlabor - Test am 29. Juni

Also ich hatte dies hier heute gelesen und gehofft, dass die RX480 meiner R9 270x evtl. so sehr ähnelt, dass ich einfach tauschen könnte 
Wobei mein Netzteil nicht mehr das neuste ist. Aber die 450W an Sich müssten dann noch locker reichen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2016)

Ja, die 450W sollen reichen, wenn es nicht grad ein 30€-Netzteil ist. Es kann sein, dass die RX 480 je nach Modell halt doch zwei PCIe-Stecker braucht. Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn genau?


Ansonsten würde ich vorsichtshalber die AMD-Treiber deinstallieren, PC runterfahren und vom Strom, alte Karte raus, neue rein, PC an den Strom und dann die neuesten AMD-Treiber für die RX 480 passend installieren. Die kannst du ja auch vorher schon runterladen. Aufpassen musst du aber, falls du irgendein Grafikkartentool schon installiert hast, welches aktuell Deine 270X vlt. ansteuert - das KÖNNTE dann die neue Karte fälschlicherweise ansteuern und Fehler bringen.


Wegen der Leistung muss man aber noch abwarten. Denn es gibt noch keine wirklich unabhängigen Tests, d.h. wenn du was liest wie "Leistung einer GTX 980", dann könnte das evlt nur für Spezialfälle gelten. Aber es sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Yagoo (23. Juni 2016)

Also den Pc würde ich eh komplett neu formatieren.

Netzteil ist halt etwas älter schon (Schätze so 5 Jahre)

Ist ein Cougar A 450 80Plus
Müsste ich da anhand der "Ac Input etc Daten" noch was beachten?

Und nochmal zu meiner Frage zurückzukehren mal die GPU Stecker kurz weggeschoben ....
Passt das von der übrigen Hardware denn noch? CPU,Board zB in Kombination mit der neuen GPU? Ram würd ich neue Riegel kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2016)

Also, an sich müsste das Netzteil 1x 6Pin und einen 8-Pin PCie-Stecker haben. Das reicht dann aus.

Und deine Basis mit dem Xeon ist absolut Top, da ist selbst ein nagelneuer i6-6700k oder auch eine 1000€-CPU für den highend-Sockel 2011-3 in Games kaum schneller. 8GB würden auch noch reichen, aber bei den aktuellen Preisen kannst du ruhig 2x8GB DDR3-1600 neu holen.


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, kann ich ganz plump die GPU gegen die RX480 8GB tauschen? Und 2 neue 8GB Ramsteine kaufen und schon wäre das System wieder flott unterwegs?



das einzige nicht flotte ist doch nur die aktuelle GPU oder hast du noch andere subjektive Probleme?

RAM kannst du dazu stecken, die langsamste geben dann aber die Marschrichtung an. 


Wieviel Power die RX 480 hat kann man heute nur vermuten, da musst du Woche Warten die Leistugnsaufnahme wäre aber bei deinem NT passend, heißt du brauchst kein neues NT.

So oder so solltest du warten und dan nentscheiden


----------



## Alisis1990 (24. Juni 2016)

Ja sollte alles passen. 

Wenn es nächste Woche dann ein paar Benchmarks gibt und diese Wie erwartet ausfallen spricht garnix gegen den Kauf der rx 480. Werde mir wenn alles passt auch so eine anschaffen. Für Full HD wahrscheinlich vollkommen ausreichend und bei ca 250€ zu einem super Preis.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yagoo (24. Juni 2016)

Dann warte ich mal den Release und evtl erste "richtige" Testwerte ab 

Und ja ich brauch auch nix für UHD. Halte ich noch nicht soviel von. Evtl springe ich da auf wenns auch bezahlbar wird aber bis dahin sehe ich da keinen Unterschied, der den Preis rechtfertigt (Anschaffung UHD Bildschirm + Hardware)


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2016)

Nja, mal schaun, ich würde mir ja eher Tests anschauen bzw. auf die PCGH warten, die haben Benchmarks drin und es steht dran was für anschlüsse die haben


----------

